

A real solution for domain names - jorgeortiz85
http://ideacv.com/ideas/view/540

======
johnm
Since it's annoying to dig around to find it... :-)

"Continuous Posted-Price Auction for Internet Domain Names Feb 27, 2008 at
4:22 am from Mountain View, CA Problem: Internet domain names have a squatting
problem. Buying and keeping a domain is so cheap that people will "squat" on
good domain names, in the hope of selling it later for a huge markup. In the
meantime, they collect ad revenues from people who haplessly wander onto their
otherwise empty sites.

It is almost impossible to buy a domain from a squatter. They have a monopoly
on that particular domain name, so they can try to hold out on coming to an
agreement in hopes of receiving a higher payout.

Solution: A continuous posted-price auction for internet domain names.

The domain name owner determines the value V that they derive from owning the
domain for a year...."

